
The theory of constraints applied to a software company, part 1 - NikolayN
https://medium.com/@nemshilov/the-theory-of-constraints-applied-to-a-software-company-part-1-e3b1b406456
======
quickthrower2
410;dr; I wonder if this is wise tech ?

